# Looking for my first accurate and durable slingshot



## bunkerman101

I have a garden where I'm growing lettuce, tomatoes, and other vegetables. I have like 6 groundhogs that come and eat off of it. Last year they ate, nearly all of it. I don't want this to repeat again.

I've had slingshots in the past, like the daisy slingshot but the latex tube would always rip where it connect with the metal frame. I'm looking for something that's better designed and accurate. I'm looking to shoot groundhogs from 60-100 ft away. 1. What slingshot to get? My budget its 50 bucks. 2. What ammo to use? 3. How do I train to shoot accurate? How should I be aiming when I shoot? 4. Anything else that I should know?


----------



## Imperial

Practice


----------



## roirizla

bunkerman101 said:


> I have a garden where I'm growing lettuce, tomatoes, and other vegetables. I have like 6 groundhogs that come and eat off of it. Last year they ate, nearly all of it. I don't want this to repeat again.
> 
> I've had slingshots in the past, like the daisy slingshot but the latex tube would always rip where it connect with the metal frame. I'm looking for something that's better designed and accurate. I'm looking to shoot groundhogs from 60-100 ft away. 1. What slingshot to get? My budget its 50 bucks. 2. What ammo to use? 3. How do I train to shoot accurate? How should I be aiming when I shoot? 4. Anything else that I should know?


Consider getting a Scout & see what shooting style suits you best then try to be consistent with your positioning, stance and draw, then shoot, and shoot some more  
Good luck and have fun protecting your patch.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Considering the questions you asked....I'd say you are a few years off from thinking about shooting any animals and should stick to targets and cans.

Check the hunting and trapping laws in your area and go from there. Maybe you could pay someone $5 a tail and they could do it for you properly with a firearm.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

bunkerman101 said:


> I have a garden where I'm growing lettuce, tomatoes, and other vegetables. I have like 6 groundhogs that come and eat off of it. Last year they ate, nearly all of it. I don't want this to repeat again.
> 
> I've had slingshots in the past, like the daisy slingshot but the latex tube would always rip where it connect with the metal frame. I'm looking for something that's better designed and accurate. I'm looking to shoot groundhogs from 60-100 ft away. 1. What slingshot to get? My budget its 50 bucks. 2. What ammo to use? 3. How do I train to shoot accurate? How should I be aiming when I shoot? 4. Anything else that I should know?


Get a scout from http://simple-shot.com/

It will allow you to test every possible way of shooting to find what is most accurate for you. Accuracy isn't as simple as "aim, shoot, repeat". Accuracy comes from finding the shooting style that best suits you, then "aim, shoot, repeat".

As far as Ammo goes you can probably find some decent sized ball bearing at your local scrap metal yard, junk yard, or dump. Alternatively you can grab a chunk of iron or steel roundbar and take a hacksaw to it.

As to training, make yourself a catchbox. you can find plenty of tutorials here on how to make one and what they are. Then simply practice at your desired distance.

As to aiming, it's really trial and error. The Scout will allow you to attach the bands so you can shoot OTF(over the forks) and TTF(Through the forks). From then you have 3 grips; Hammergrip, Pinch grip, and Thumb support. Further more you can shoot the sling normally by holding it up and down, or gangster style by holding it sideways. The trick to accuracy is to test all possible combinations to find the one that is most naturally accurate to you, then practice it. Of course you can just choose how you want to shoot and practice, but then accuracy will likely take longer to achieve. Going for kills (head shots) on a ground hog (about the size of a ping pong ball) at 60-100 feet is NOT going to be easy.

Okay, now, for the real helps you need. Groundhogs suck, I had ground hogs when I first moved in where I am, and I killed them all in less than a week with no ranged weapon at all. Interested in knowing how? Of course you are.

1: Find their burrows.

2: Smash and grind a few lightbulbs.

3: Mix ground glass in with peanut butter.

4: Put peanut butter on some kind of small piece of cardboard or whatever and slide them as far into the burro as you can. You slide them into the burrow so any neighborhood dogs can't get to them.

5: Sit back, relax, and have a beer, the groundhogs are all dead.

it really is that easy.


----------



## Greyman

It's the shooter, that's accurate not the slingshot, when I was growing up everyone had a natty, I never even new you could buy a sling ready made, it's what made you an accurate shooter, now people see someone like Bill Hayes on YouTube and think that by owning the same sling they can replicate his success, but it's the years of shooting a catty that make him so good, and a nice sling in a good shooters hand just rounds off the package, a great sling in a novices hand won't make him a good shooter, and to shoot live animals at 100ft you need a few years of slinging under your belt to take on shots like that, my advice would be to go and get an air rifle to protect your crops and if you want to become proficient with a catty just by one and practice until you can hit what you are pointing at with a good degree of regularity, in summary I,m saying you can't buy accuracy it's got to be earned


----------



## Greyman

Phoul Mouth said:


> bunkerman101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a garden where I'm growing lettuce, tomatoes, and other vegetables. I have like 6 groundhogs that come and eat off of it. Last year they ate, nearly all of it. I don't want this to repeat again.
> 
> I've had slingshots in the past, like the daisy slingshot but the latex tube would always rip where it connect with the metal frame. I'm looking for something that's better designed and accurate. I'm looking to shoot groundhogs from 60-100 ft away. 1. What slingshot to get? My budget its 50 bucks. 2. What ammo to use? 3. How do I train to shoot accurate? How should I be aiming when I shoot? 4. Anything else that I should know?
> 
> 
> 
> Get a scout from http://simple-shot.com/.
> 
> It will allow you to test every possible way of shooting to find what is most accurate for you. Accuracy isn't as simple as "aim, shoot, repeat". Accuracy comes from finding the shooting style that best suits you, then "aim, shoot, repeat".
> 
> As far as Ammo goes you can probably find some decent sized ball bearing at your local scrap metal yard, junk yard, or dump. Alternatively you can grab a chunk of iron or steel roundbar and take a hacksaw to it.
> 
> As to training, make yourself a catchbox. you can find plenty of tutorials here on how to make one and what they are. Then simply practice at your desired distance.
> 
> As to aiming, it's really trial and error. The Scout will allow you to attach the bands so you can shoot OTF(over the forks) and TTF(Through the forks). From then you have 3 grips; Hammergrip, Pinch grip, and Thumb support. Further more you can shoot the sling normally by holding it up and down, or gangster style by holding it sideways. The trick to accuracy is to test all possible combinations to find the one that is most naturally accurate to you, then practice it. Of course you can just choose how you want to shoot and practice, but then accuracy will likely take longer to achieve. Going for kills (head shots) on a ground hog (about the size of a ping pong ball) at 60-100 feet is NOT going to be easy.
> 
> Okay, now, for the real helps you need. Groundhogs suck, I had ground hogs when I first moved in where I am, and I killed them all in less than a week with no ranged weapon at all. Interested in knowing how? Of course you are.
> 
> 1: Find their burrows.
> 
> 2: Smash and grind a few lightbulbs.
> 
> 3: Mix ground glass in with peanut butter.
> 
> 4: Put peanut butter on some kind of small piece of cardboard or whatever and slide them as far into the burro as you can. You slide them into the burrow so any neighborhood dogs can't get to them.
> 
> 5: Sit back, relax, and have a beer, the groundhogs are all dead.
> 
> it really is that easy.
Click to expand...

 are you for real, I have hunted, cooked and killed most British mammals over the years but I would never consider feeding broken glass to anything, always give the animal the same respect you would expect if you were to be killed, even the lowliest of creatures deserve that


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Greyman said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunkerman101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a garden where I'm growing lettuce, tomatoes, and other vegetables. I have like 6 groundhogs that come and eat off of it. Last year they ate, nearly all of it. I don't want this to repeat again.
> 
> I've had slingshots in the past, like the daisy slingshot but the latex tube would always rip where it connect with the metal frame. I'm looking for something that's better designed and accurate. I'm looking to shoot groundhogs from 60-100 ft away. 1. What slingshot to get? My budget its 50 bucks. 2. What ammo to use? 3. How do I train to shoot accurate? How should I be aiming when I shoot? 4. Anything else that I should know?
> 
> 
> 
> Get a scout from http://simple-shot.com/.
> 
> It will allow you to test every possible way of shooting to find what is most accurate for you. Accuracy isn't as simple as "aim, shoot, repeat". Accuracy comes from finding the shooting style that best suits you, then "aim, shoot, repeat".
> 
> As far as Ammo goes you can probably find some decent sized ball bearing at your local scrap metal yard, junk yard, or dump. Alternatively you can grab a chunk of iron or steel roundbar and take a hacksaw to it.
> 
> As to training, make yourself a catchbox. you can find plenty of tutorials here on how to make one and what they are. Then simply practice at your desired distance.
> 
> As to aiming, it's really trial and error. The Scout will allow you to attach the bands so you can shoot OTF(over the forks) and TTF(Through the forks). From then you have 3 grips; Hammergrip, Pinch grip, and Thumb support. Further more you can shoot the sling normally by holding it up and down, or gangster style by holding it sideways. The trick to accuracy is to test all possible combinations to find the one that is most naturally accurate to you, then practice it. Of course you can just choose how you want to shoot and practice, but then accuracy will likely take longer to achieve. Going for kills (head shots) on a ground hog (about the size of a ping pong ball) at 60-100 feet is NOT going to be easy.
> 
> Okay, now, for the real helps you need. Groundhogs suck, I had ground hogs when I first moved in where I am, and I killed them all in less than a week with no ranged weapon at all. Interested in knowing how? Of course you are.
> 
> 1: Find their burrows.
> 
> 2: Smash and grind a few lightbulbs.
> 
> 3: Mix ground glass in with peanut butter.
> 
> 4: Put peanut butter on some kind of small piece of cardboard or whatever and slide them as far into the burro as you can. You slide them into the burrow so any neighborhood dogs can't get to them.
> 
> 5: Sit back, relax, and have a beer, the groundhogs are all dead.
> 
> it really is that easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you for real, I have hunted, cooked and killed most British mammals over the years but I would never consider feeding broken glass to anything, always give the animal the same respect you would expect if you were to be killed, even the lowliest of creatures deserve that
Click to expand...

Yes, I am absolutely for real. Groundhogs are pest animals, if he were to call out an exterminator guess what he would do? The same thing as I put above or poison.

I am all for respecting animals and killing humanely, but some animals are too hard to kill humanely while the ruin property. Groundhogs and moles fall under that category since they are both ridiculously skittish and have an instant escape anytime they want it.

You suggest for him to get a pellet gun, what is he going to do with a pellet gun? Sit out on his lawn all day long hoping to see one pop up, then hoping his pellet gun actually manages a kill assuming it even hits? Sure, that sounds all noble, but it's a ridiculous waste of time to deal with pest animals that are ruining his garden. Plus he said he has a budget of 50 bucks. Where are you going to buy a pellet gun accurate and powerful enough to kill even a sparrow for 50 bucks? No where.

Animals do deserve respect, and clean deaths should they be killed. I will never disagree with that sentiment. It's just some pest animals don't make that a realistic possibility. Groundhogs don't make that a realistic possibility.


----------



## Ibojoe

Check out simple shot tutorials on YouTube. They should help you make your decision. Hope you still decide to get a slingshot! It is a great way to have some fun. 50bucks should start you out just fine. Happy choosing!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunkerman101

Thanks for the help guys! I looked at the scout, but $40 bucks seemed an awful lot, for me, for a slingshot. I also wanted to include the steel ball ammo. I ended up going for a fairly well reviewed slingshot on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Trumark-Slingshot-with-Fiber-Optic-Sights/dp/B0015NBAE6

I also bought 500 steel ball ammo with it. I even had money left over. But you guys are right. I'll probably have to find these hog's burrows and do something their. Its really hard to wait all day to see them sneeking into my garden. Thanks for the help!


----------



## brucered

Your budget was $50, how was $40 too much?

For $55, you could have had the starter kit with eye protection, 3 lbs of Ammo and a frame that accommodate all bands, tubes and shooting methods.


----------



## bunkerman101

I dont know. I did some reading and felt like what matters most was actually knowing how to shoot and aim, than the slingshot itself. I figured I'd save a few bucks.


----------



## Byudzai

dude groundhogs are TOUGH. i tried hunting them with a 20 gauge one time and they would just roll over and run for their holes.

you need a .243. no slingshot in the world will do anything but annoy a groundhog. MAYBE if you laserbeam a lead ball right into their skull but yeah... even then.

ever tried skinning one? monstrous task.

tough tough tough.

get a crossbow or something.


----------



## bunkerman101

Byudzai said:


> dude groundhogs are TOUGH. i tried hunting them with a 20 gauge one time and they would just roll over and run for their holes.
> 
> you need a .243. no slingshot in the world will do anything but annoy a groundhog. MAYBE if you laserbeam a lead ball right into their skull but yeah... even then.
> 
> ever tried skinning one? monstrous task.
> 
> tough tough tough.
> 
> get a crossbow or something.


You're right man. Now I feel like I wasted my money XD

Well, look at this video. This guy killed one with a small pellet, smaller than the size of a corn seed. 



 So there is some hope I guess?


----------



## brucered

Except that pellet gun is likely 500 ft/sec or maybe even higher and was using a scope and hunting pellets.

All things considered and what others are saying about groundhogs, it is my personal believe that you have no chance.

The positive in all of this....you have entered the slingshot rabbit hole and hopefully found a new sport/hobby to have some fun with.


----------



## bunkerman101

brucered said:


> Except that pellet gun is likely 500 ft/sec or maybe even higher and was using a scope and hunting pellets.
> 
> All things considered and what others are saying about groundhogs, it is my person believe that you have no chance.
> 
> The positive in all of this....you have entered the slingshot rabbit hole and hopefully found a new sport/hobby to have some fun with.


Womp! I guess so. Lets see what the heck I do with 500 steel balls now lol.


----------



## brucered

If it's Amazon and you ordered today or yesterday, cancel your order or return it.

Regroup, consider what slingshot you want to get for slingshotting and take it from there.

It's an awesome hobby and I'm glad I found it....after buying a Trumark from Amazon I might add.


----------



## CornDawg

Ignite $10 worth of cheap road flares and shove one in every burrow opening you can find. They'll seek more hospitable digs. Then buy the Scout. It's the gateway slingshot. And shoot at cans for a while Bunkerman, geez...


----------



## Phoul Mouth

bunkerman101 said:


> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude groundhogs are TOUGH. i tried hunting them with a 20 gauge one time and they would just roll over and run for their holes.
> 
> you need a .243. no slingshot in the world will do anything but annoy a groundhog. MAYBE if you laserbeam a lead ball right into their skull but yeah... even then.
> 
> ever tried skinning one? monstrous task.
> 
> tough tough tough.
> 
> get a crossbow or something.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right man. Now I feel like I wasted my money XD
Click to expand...

Well you definitely wasted your money, that isn't up for discussion.


----------



## Byudzai

bunkerman101 said:


> I have a garden where I'm growing lettuce, tomatoes, and other vegetables. I have like 6 groundhogs that come and eat off of it. Last year they ate, nearly all of it. I don't want this to repeat again.
> 
> I've had slingshots in the past, like the daisy slingshot but the latex tube would always rip where it connect with the metal frame. I'm looking for something that's better designed and accurate. I'm looking to shoot groundhogs from 60-100 ft away. 1. What slingshot to get? My budget its 50 bucks. 2. What ammo to use? 3. How do I train to shoot accurate? How should I be aiming when I shoot? 4. Anything else that I should know?


back to the heart of the original question: i'd urge you to go to pocketpredator.com. Bill's videos are magnificent for teaching and his slingshots will definitely get you into the world of shooting for a reasonable starter-model price.


----------



## brucered

Phoul Mouth said:


> Well you definitely wasted your money, that isn't up for discussion.


He can get a Scout right now for $30.


----------



## fsimpson

Byudzai said:


> dude groundhogs are TOUGH. i tried hunting them with a 20 gauge one time and they would just roll over and run for their holes.
> 
> you need a .243. no slingshot in the world will do anything but annoy a groundhog. MAYBE if you laserbeam a lead ball right into their skull but yeah... even then.
> 
> ever tried skinning one? monstrous task.
> 
> tough tough tough.
> 
> get a crossbow or something.


 not to worry i found out from several members yesterday that are experts that some slingshots are more powerful than .45`s so i would not hesitate

to shoot big game with them moose -grizzly bears -whatever you must not be doing it right


----------



## Yosemite Sam

I purchased a Trumark FS-1 from Amazon, it is a nice slingshot, and came with yellow tubes and a spare set of black tubes, 1/2" white marbles, and some 3/8" steel balls. My first experience with the yellow tubes and a 3/8" steel ball was not the best. Went outside, set a can down about 10 feet away, pouched the ball and drew back as far as I could and shot, the ball barely made it to the can. Needless to say it was very disappointing. Tried a few more times with the same results. Put the black tube on ad they were much better but harder to pull back. I could send a marble across the yard, about 70 feet, and it went pretty fast. I have made three slingshots so far, a PFS (Pickle Ford Shooter), a design from a template, called the Cat, and one of my own design. Using Thera-band gold on the one I designed works very good. the other two have 1842 Dankung pseudo tapered tubes and work real nice, well for the beginner that I am any way.

Very soon I am going to take the black bands off the FS -1 and band it up with some TBG tapered tubes. From what I read on this forum, is the SS will be a whole lot better. Don't get me wrong I like the TM FS-1, but need to upgrade the tubes or bands.

Here is a picture of three that I have, the PFS is not shown, but a do have a Chinese Stainless Steel 304 that works real well, purchased from Amazon.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/48354-playing-with-tubes-and-bands/?p=597778

Having said all of that your Trumark comes with Red tapered bands, I don't know how they will perform. They might be good IDK, never used them before. Try it out before you send it back, Amazon will/should take it back if you are not happy with it.

Just my experience coming a relative newbie.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

brucered said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you definitely wasted your money, that isn't up for discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> He can get a Scout right now for $30.
Click to expand...

That's what I'd do. Cancel the amazon junker and get an actual slingshot.


----------



## Imperial

Okay, I didn't notice that only the word, practice, showed in my response, I blame my lil device. Anyways, practice first with any slingshot to get a feel for how much of a marksman you are. You also try planting some gopher repellent plants. I've even heard that canola oil (?) works. When I used to have gopher problems I planted some gopher repellant plants, shot a couple with my air pellet gun, and let stray cats hunt them. You can't rely on one mthod, it has to be a few. They are blind but have a great sense of smell. If you can be down wind of them, you can sneak up on them and decaptivate one with a sharp shovel.


----------



## rtk

No need to maim wildlife - rent/borrow a trap. Or check your local laws and hire someone to dispose of them as humanely as possible. Life/suffering is more important than some tomatoes and salad.

This is a perfect example of why slingshots will be regulated eventually. You can't have people putting ball bearings into random parts of animals. Sure, a skill shot will do it, but for every skill shot you will have how many injured/suffering animals? I find it disturbing. Unless you know what you are doing - don't take the shot! It's sick!

Lost in the wilderness? Sure, kill and eat that squirrel or pigeon.

Point being - I find the idea of encouraging people to shoot at animals disgusting. Slinghot shooting is not even a recognized sport - encouraging the maiming of wildlife is not going to help anything or anyone.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I would bet the beer of your choice a slingshot is not going to do the job on a groundhog. They are a medium sized animal. Hitting one in the head at the range you said, 100 ft. is an almost impossible task even for experts. The prob is, a slingshot has no rear sight..you have to train your body to align the pouch with the target and all you have is a floating or jaw bone anchor point. A bow is easier to shoot for there exists string peep sights (mine has one and it's spot on) AND a sight window site of some sort..pegs or optics...so you have 2 sights on a bow.

Best you use a real rifle, a "varmint rifle" is recommended for groundhogs... a .222 is the caliber I'd recommend, flat fast, and a friend used a 3-9x scoped 30-06 on groundhogs with 110gr jacketed hollow point bullets he reloaded and clipped their heads off. at a couple hundred yards...over kill in a way but 110gr bullets in an 06 are a varmint velocity round..flat, fast. Ordinary 06 builets are from 180 to 220 gr for deer and bear respectively, you could use that as well and the deal is done. Dunno if you reload or even have firearms...so I'm just peeing in the wind here.

Ground hog meat (yes I tried it..puke) is strong, stinky and greasy, I ended up giving it to my dog who of course loved it. It's not the easiest animal to skin and clean either..all in all it's survival only food. I realize you just want to rid your garden of these pests and not necessarily make a meal of them (I'd rather have a foot long chili dog myself). You could use a scoped .22 LR for head or heart/lung shots at 100 ft if you have a steady rest of some sort., less noise. A gut shot will eventually kill the animal as well in minutes to hours..depends on how you feel about lingering deaths.

Not especially humane but have you tried traps? A no. 4 fox trap or so would work...trap one then dispatch with a .22 pistol in the noggin.


----------



## Blue Raja

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but I have to defend Trumark slingshots. The WS1 design is over 50 years old. Trumarks are still made in Boulder CO. Buy a Trumark WS1 and you own a part of Slingshot history. Trumark slingshots have their place.

I am also new to slingshots. I am learning by reading this forum and experimenting with a Trumark FS1 and WS1. With some simple modifications a WS1 or a FS1 can be made into a serviceable slingshot.

Take off the tubes and using alcohol as a lubricant, push the tubes onto the forks for their entire length. Leaving an extra half inch, cut off the tubes at the end of the fork. The idea is to have the forks entirely covered by the tubes, with some extra at the end. Now you have a grippy surface to tie on your band set. I have used flat bands, rubber band band-sets and tubes. I have used both Gypsy tabs and direct tie-on methods. It is simple to set up to shoot either OTT or TTF. I have never had a band slip or fail at the ties. Tightly wrap some paracord around the grip of the WS1 to minimize frame flex.

The wide forks are very forgiving. I shoot marbles, clay balls, flechettes, steel balls, stones, paintballs, BBs and airgun pellets, all without hand strikes or frame hits. I can consistently launch golf balls 100 yards.

You are limited to a hammer grip with a Trumark wrist-braced slingshots. They are certainly cheap enough to see if you enjoy that shooting style. Think of the FS1 and WS1 as a gateway to Simple-Shot's The Hammer, Joerg's Rambone, Pocket Predator's SERE and A+ Slingshot's Kit Fix, Minotaur, Jackalope and Timber Wolf.

I also have an FXSFO, as purchased by the OP. It's shootable, but you are limited to Trumark tubes as it cannot be modified, as described above. If you are able to, return the FXFSO and get an FS1 or a WS1.

Have fun and remember to wear your goggles!


----------



## Gary r. voigt

you do not need a 243 or crossbow....I have killed plenty with a .22 40 gr. hollow point...a .177 will do plenty...their head is very tough so I shoot them in their vitals...or just behind the ear...

Gary


----------



## dogcatchersito

If 40$ was to much you should have gone and harvested a nice natural fork. for free (aside from a little sweat and work). The ammo would

have been cheap and bands as well for some decent ones on ebay. Some practice shots around the animal to let them know

that this is not a safe place to eat for free and problem solved. But in all honesty Phoul Mouth was right about using the light bulbs

and peanut butter or baiting a live trap. Ground hogs really suck.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Well now it is almost a year and a half since your ground hog invasion. Can you give us an update on how this adventure turned out? Were you able to rid the garden of ground hots? What methods did you use and how did the slingshot work out for you. I was glad to read that you steadfastly refused to go with the flow and buy the $40 Scout just because so many deem it a mandatory purchase for anyone shooting slingshots. Even going to the point of almost ordering you to cancel your Amazon order and instead buy the Scout. How dare anyone of us to march to a different drummer. Here's hoping to hear the rest of the story.


----------



## brucered

The OP vanished after this thread. Probably got tired of shooting his eBay slingshot and gave up.

If he had bought a Scout, he'd probably still be around and participating about how good it is.


----------



## romanljc

What you need is a 22 cal airgun with a feet per second of 600 or anything that gets around 10 /12 foot pound of energy range aim for the head . Unless your a expert with a slingshot don't even bother shooting at something that large with one .

Or use traps.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

brucered said:


> The OP vanished after this thread. Probably got tired of shooting his eBay slingshot and gave up.
> If he had bought a Scout, he'd probably still be around and participating about how good it is.


I think you're wrong Bruce. This guy was just not a slingshot guy. Many are still shooting who have never owned a scout. It's not a miracle slingshot. It won't give you the desire to shoot. I know everyone touts it as great one size fits all beginners slingshot but there are others just as good.


----------



## brucered

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I think you're wrong Bruce. This guy was just not a slingshot guy...


I know Grumpy, I was just having some fun and couldn't figure out why the thread was bumped in the first place. It seemed more of a "let's take a shot at the Scout" angle to me. Something Jolly has been doing since he got his free PP frame. He just bumped another 18month old thread with another knock at the Scout and has done similar with many other threads. At this point, it's kind of funny to watch. 

The OP is no longer participating here. Whether he's still shooting or not, will likely remain a mystery.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/47507-Shooting-High-for-ground-targets-if-they-are-close.#entry997018


----------



## AaronMB

Well said, Bruce. You're not alone in that assessment.


----------



## MonRiver

brucered said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're wrong Bruce. This guy was just not a slingshot guy...
> 
> 
> 
> I know Grumpy, I was just having some fun and couldn't figure out why the thread was bumped in the first place. It seemed more of a "let's take a shot at the Scout" angle to me. Something Jolly has been doing since he got his free PP frame. He just bumped another 18month old thread with another knock at the Scout and has done similar with many other threads. At this point, it's kind of funny to watch.
> The OP is no longer participating here. Whether he's still shooting or not, will likely remain a mystery.http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/47507-Shooting-High-for-ground-targets-if-they-are-close.#entry997018
Click to expand...

I've noticed that too Bruce. Not sure why, but I almost feel like I should look for all the old Pro Scout threads and bring them up and tout about how I like mine. That would counter act the effect these comments on old threads will have on the research that future first time slingshot buyers will find. But that seems kind of petty.


----------



## VAshooter

I grew up on a farm and had to deal with many groundhogs over the years I would not even attempt to kill one with a slingshot. I'm not saying it can't be done but it would take a lot of skill and a large heavy lead ball propelled by very heavy bands with a solid head shot from relatively close range. You might be able to do it with a 22 rimfire but not unless you were a good shot and capable of making good head shots. A 223 rifle or 243 rifle would do it but unless you hit him in a vital area it might take him a week or so to die.

I recommend you follow Phoul Mouth's advice and go the peanut butter mixed with poison or glass route. He really knows what he's talking about.


----------



## flipgun

Phoul Mouth said:


> bunkerman101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a garden where I'm growing lettuce, tomatoes, and other vegetables. I have like 6 groundhogs that come and eat off of it. Last year they ate, nearly all of it. I don't want this to repeat again.
> 
> I've had slingshots in the past, like the daisy slingshot but the latex tube would always rip where it connect with the metal frame. I'm looking for something that's better designed and accurate. I'm looking to shoot groundhogs from 60-100 ft away. 1. What slingshot to get? My budget its 50 bucks. 2. What ammo to use? 3. How do I train to shoot accurate? How should I be aiming when I shoot? 4. Anything else that I should know?
> 
> 
> 
> Get a scout from http://simple-shot.com/
> 
> It will allow you to test every possible way of shooting to find what is most accurate for you. Accuracy isn't as simple as "aim, shoot, repeat". Accuracy comes from finding the shooting style that best suits you, then "aim, shoot, repeat".
> 
> As far as Ammo goes you can probably find some decent sized ball bearing at your local scrap metal yard, junk yard, or dump. Alternatively you can grab a chunk of iron or steel roundbar and take a hacksaw to it.
> 
> As to training, make yourself a catchbox. you can find plenty of tutorials here on how to make one and what they are. Then simply practice at your desired distance.
> 
> As to aiming, it's really trial and error. The Scout will allow you to attach the bands so you can shoot OTF(over the forks) and TTF(Through the forks). From then you have 3 grips; Hammergrip, Pinch grip, and Thumb support. Further more you can shoot the sling normally by holding it up and down, or gangster style by holding it sideways. The trick to accuracy is to test all possible combinations to find the one that is most naturally accurate to you, then practice it. Of course you can just choose how you want to shoot and practice, but then accuracy will likely take longer to achieve. Going for kills (head shots) on a ground hog (about the size of a ping pong ball) at 60-100 feet is NOT going to be easy.
> 
> Okay, now, for the real helps you need. Groundhogs suck, I had ground hogs when I first moved in where I am, and I killed them all in less than a week with no ranged weapon at all. Interested in knowing how? Of course you are.
> 
> 1: Find their burrows.
> 
> 2: Smash and grind a few lightbulbs.
> 
> 3: Mix ground glass in with peanut butter.
> 
> 4: Put peanut butter on some kind of small piece of cardboard or whatever and slide them as far into the burro as you can. You slide them into the burrow so any neighborhood dogs can't get to them.
> 
> 5: Sit back, relax, and have a beer, the groundhogs are all dead.
> 
> it really is that easy.
Click to expand...

ew


----------



## romanljc

60-100 feet? Realistically you need to get with in 25 feet and use 50 cal lead and large bands my friend if you want to try and kill something that size consistently humanely with a slingshot unless you are pro at it that is .

What you need to do if you want to try that is make or buy a ground blind place it within 25 feet or closer of where they are coming out at sit and wait .


----------



## VAshooter

I realize this is an old dead thread but I replied to it without reading the date. In my reply I attributed a comment to brucered but it was made by Phoul Mouth. I was mistaken. I should go back and reread the posts rather than trust my memory before replying.


----------

